# wiper problem



## Black Tammy (Jul 8, 2019)

Suddenly today when I had my wipers on the intermittent setting, they stopped in the middle of the windshield. And won't go down the rest of the way. The other two settings work fine but also when I turn the wipers to the off position, they won't go down into their cubbyholes, they want to stay in the middle of the windshield. I opened the hood and cleaned all the debris from around the base of them, that didn't work. Do you think it's a short in the wiper motor perhaps? And do you think it's something only a dealer can fix? Or should I take it to my trusty neighborhood mechanic


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Doesn't sound like the Motor Tammy, sounds like the blade linkage. Was somebody messing with them, have you changed blades recently?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Black Tammy said:


> Suddenly today when I had my wipers on the intermittent setting, they stopped in the middle of the windshield. And won't go down the rest of the way. The other two settings work fine but also when I turn the wipers to the off position, they won't go down into their cubbyholes, they want to stay in the middle of the windshield. I opened the hood and cleaned all the debris from around the base of them, that didn't work. Do you think it's a short in the wiper motor perhaps? And do you think it's something only a dealer can fix? Or should I take it to my trusty neighborhood mechanic


I used mine this winter and forgot and left them on when I shut the car down. That night a heavy snow fell. I hopped in and started it up with the intent of allowing it to warm up while I brushed off the snow. What happened was that since the snow was heavy and wet, the motor went normal speed and the wipers did not. I shut down the wipers as soon as I saw what was going on, but like you, the wipers no longer went down. 

I removed the wipers and went through the somewhat tricky and lengthy procedure called hit or miss until I had the wipers realigned correctly and tightened them down. i actually eventually had to replace the wiper transmission as the interface between the wiper arms and the transmission kind of wore out and they would no longer stay tight. I bought a Dorman transmission and boy that thing is beefy and has a lifetime warranty to boot.









Blasirl’s Build:


I really hate the editing interface. I was way deep in creating this post and because of a misdropped photo, it deleted the entire post. 45 minutes down the drain. They really need to create an auto draft saver or something. AAARRRRRG!




www.cruzetalk.com













Dorman Products - 602-231


Windshield Wiper Transmission




www.dormanproducts.com


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Buy new Wipers...problem solved.....I recommend Bosch Icons ...pricey but worth it!


----------

